# exhaust manifold gasket placement



## GTgary (Aug 30, 2006)

Which side does the gasket face? Metal side towards the head or metal side towards the manifold? TIA


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: exhaust manifold gasket placement (GTgary)*

match the shape of the "ears" to the mani. Top one looks more correct.


----------



## GTgary (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: exhaust manifold gasket placement (ps2375)*

Anyone wanna second that? By the way thanks


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: exhaust manifold gasket placement (ps2375)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ps2375* »_Top one looks more correct.

100% correct, Top one. Needs room for the intake manifold.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: exhaust manifold gasket placement (GTgary)*

Another option is to use a one piece 8V exhaust manifold gasket.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3879483


----------



## kirochan (Jan 2, 2008)

I know when I replaced mine I just matched up the shape to the manifold and two where metal side towards head and two metal side towards manifold. Been on for a long time and no exhaust leaks.


----------



## teutoned (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (kirochan)*

should not matter


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (kirochan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kirochan* »_I know when I replaced mine I just matched up the shape to the manifold and two where metal side towards head and two metal side towards manifold. Been on for a long time and no exhaust leaks.

That's correct. Because the studs are not on the centerline of the port, the gasket fits better it one orientation than the other and because two ports are mirror images of the other two ports, it ends up that two go one way and two go the other. 
BTW, I really like the gasket that Mtl-Marc suggests, it's what I've put on my car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

